
Maître API: We’ve Launched Our Private BETA - landfall
https://maitreapp.co/blog/maitre-referral-api/
======
salomelunarojas
So basically it can be used to implement a viral traction channel, similar to
the one Dropbox had... this can be huge for the right startup.

